# Nurburgring at Nordschleife discussion thread for EDers



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I thought we take this opportunity to discuss the famous Nurburgring at Nordschlief. We'll use this as a centralized resource for those of us who wants to experience the an experience of lifetime by driving on the famous (or notorious) "North loop".

*What:*
Nurburgring, Nordschlief - The former F1 track (a LONG TIME AGO!) is the ultimate test ground for high-performance cars. The track is techincaly a public highway in Germany (but you must buy a lap ticket to drive on it)

for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nürburgring

*1) Nick names for the Nordschlief:*
The Green Hell! (name given by the race drivers)
The " 'Ring"
Highway lead to nowhere

*Interesting facts:*
The ring has over 100 turns and it is about 20.8 km long.

The track of Nordschlief runs thru 3 cities (Nurburg, Adenau, and another one I can't remember). The entrance to the ring is at Nurburg.

Former F1 driver Niki Lauda is still looking for his ear missing at the 'ring 
Approching the "Karussel" is an experience that will leave an ear to ear smile that just won't go away

During the weekdays (usually closed to the general public, reserved for Auto manufacturing testing), finding a good spot to watch the test drivers is extremely entertaning.

*Where:*
Nurburg is at the Efel region of Germany.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=...7946,6.930656&sspn=0.204013,0.63858&z=11&om=1

Please feel free to post your personal experience, photos, stories, tips, questions and answer here. Thank you!

beewang


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Official website link:

http://www.nuerburgring.de/home/index.html?L=1


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

We stayed at the Haus Marvin, a lil' Pension run by the Ackermann's

http://www.f1-nuerburgring.de/

Its a nice quiet place inside the 'ring and between Nurburg and Adenau:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

A link to Jupeman's log, this thing is classic:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117335&highlight=jupeman


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Bee, I have never been on the 'Ring but plan on going there some time next ED. I found a video of a MINI doing a lap. It is pretty good and is a video view of the course, gives you a real perspective of the whole thing. The bikes alone freak me out never mind the turns and hills!!!
http://motoringfile.com/2006/09/22/mf-reader-on-the-ring/

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## nobee (Sep 7, 2003)

My story: It was a cool April in 2002. A couple of my friends decided to take a road trip to Nurburgring with my brand new 325i and my buddy's '91 Audi. I had no clue what I was getting into...The place was jammed packed full of Germans and tourists alike. In fact, I noticed a bunch of exchange students packed into a rental wagon (Sixt sticker visible on gas cover) getting ready to take a run on the Nordschleife. There were a variety of cars and motorcycles ranging from Triumphs to Toyotas to Fiats to Ferrari's...it was sweet and we were ready to tackle the track.

We purchased our ticket from an automatic ticket dispenser and got ready. The audi and its owner was the first one out of our group to go. We took it slow 'cuz we were unfamiliar with the track but by the time the last person in our group went on the track, we were cruisin! Only minor incident was when my friend Mike took a turn too hard and we spun out of control. Nothing was damaged but perhaps a bruised ego but once we regained our composure, Mike jammed into into first gear and we were off again!

We finished off the day with a quick lunch at their restaurant that overlooks the racetrack..a nice watering hole where you can watch others take their turn on the track. It was a great way to end an awesome experience!


----------



## Crawlings (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, so this is definitely on the "things to do list" now for my ED trip next year.

Thanks for the heads up. Did you guys not have to worry about the break-in procedure?


----------



## baloo (Nov 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, temp and export plates (what ED cars come with) are a no-go at the ring.


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

baloo said:


> Unfortunately, temp and export plates (what ED cars come with) are a no-go at the ring.


Are you sure about this? I have been told specifically that I can get on there with the temporary (red) tag. Which is correct?

I know the website says you can't, but people here say you can. I need to know because my trip is in one week!


----------



## nobee (Sep 7, 2003)

Crawlings said:


> Yeah, so this is definitely on the "things to do list" now for my ED trip next year.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Did you guys not have to worry about the break-in procedure?


I had my car for a couple of months so I was beyond the break-in period. If you'd just like the experience of flying down the Nordschleife without having to worry about driving your own car, I'd recommend renting one of their taxis. It's driven by a professional driver and last time I was there, the taxi's were beautiful M5s..:thumbup:


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

nobee said:


> I had my car for a couple of months so I was beyond the break-in period. If you'd just like the experience of flying down the Nordschleife without having to worry about driving your own car, I'd recommend renting one of their taxis. It's driven by a professional driver and last time I was there, the taxi's were beautiful M5s..:thumbup:


Sabine! drives the "Ring" Taxi, she is a former (current?) racer and from what others have said it is like going on a roller coaster except faster but you must reserve your tickets well in advance or hope there is a cancel that you can fill in for, IIRC Bee has done this.:thumbup:


----------



## Crawlings (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, I read about them doing that. I also saw that Jupeman had done it. But man.....60 Euros just to ride along? That's kind of steep. I'd rather drive it :drive:


----------



## baloo (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, it's still heavily subsidized by BMW. The true cost per lap is closer to 500 Euros due to the amount of maintenance that they do. The tires for example are replaced after 130 miles (10 laps). If you figure $1000 for a set, you're at $100 per lap for tires alone. They have similar maintenance intervals for the brakes and suspension components and the cars are scrapped after one year.


----------



## baloo (Nov 19, 2004)

Tom (Atl) said:


> Are you sure about this? I have been told specifically that I can get on there with the temporary (red) tag. Which is correct?
> 
> I know the website says you can't, but people here say you can. I need to know because my trip is in one week!


That's how I interprete the rules, and I remember reading about someone here who got turned away. In any case, I've emailed them and asked about export plates in particular and will post the reply here.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

What about ED insurance?

Does that cover damage when I roll my hypothetical M3 on the ring?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

pilotman said:


> What about ED insurance?
> 
> Does that cover damage when I roll my hypothetical M3 on the ring?


Well the RIng is technically a German highway so I think you'll be covered. For example, you drive the Ring like you would a normal road, all passing is on the left etc.

And I distinctly remember someone's posts who took an M6 to the Ring and after becoming faster and a little overconfident he went out in the field and destroyed the "outboard" rims. BMW Assistance paid for the tow truck and ED insurance for his wheels.


----------



## rkg (Feb 28, 2006)

I have been to the ring a few times. My last time was with my ED 330i this past April. You are allowed to take your car on the ring with ED plates. Yes, you insurance coverage from ED does cover you since it is a German highway ... I asked this specifically at the ED center.

Enjoy the track, drive safely, use your blinker to let people pass, and don't get over confident. It will take at least fifty laps to learn the track and thousands to ever or even master it.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

+2

I think the confusion here is that people tend to interpret "temporary" plate as the Zoll plates we get thru ED. That is not the case as many here in this forum will attest for.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

For those often ask what to do in Germany and who also want to visit the ring, well the ring will be hosting the 2007 and 2009 F1 races and would be worth checking out the track and the race.

http://www.f1i.com/content/view/5291/32/


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

Pedal2Floor said:


> For those often ask what to do in Germany and who also want to visit the ring, well the ring will be hosting the 2007 and 2009 F1 races and would be worth checking out the track and the race.
> 
> http://www.f1i.com/content/view/5291/32/


Too bad that the Nurburgring GP circuit is one of the most boring circuits of the whole season. I'm glad they switched it to every other year. Not that Hockenheim is so good (anymore) either. At least Spa will be back on the calendar next year!

To me, the only real Nurburgring is the Nordschleife.


----------



## Bluestrike2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Tom (Atl) said:


> Are you sure about this? I have been told specifically that I can get on there with the temporary (red) tag. Which is correct?
> 
> I know the website says you can't, but people here say you can. I need to know because my trip is in one week!


An individual from CaymanClub.net got turned away due to his temp. tags while taking delivery on his Cayman S. Anyhow, I'd like to know if there is a way to as well (yeah... I'm looking at doing a Porsche ED even though you pay extra) because, quite frankly, I'd love to drive the 'Ring.


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

Bluestrike2 said:


> An individual from CaymanClub.net got turned away due to his temp. tags while taking delivery on his Cayman S. Anyhow, I'd like to know if there is a way to as well (yeah... I'm looking at doing a Porsche ED even though you pay extra) because, quite frankly, I'd love to drive the 'Ring.


This is not exactly what I was hoping to hear a few days before my trip. If this happens, how can I handle it? Is bribery an option?
:bigpimp:


----------



## rkg (Feb 28, 2006)

I would love to know if this guy had the german tourist plates (given for ED deliveries) on his Cayman. I do not believe he was turned away if he did. I have done three ED deliveries and everytime went on the ring ... no problem.

Sorry, bribery only works in Italy, Hungary, CZ, etc.  German's will not take kindly to any hint of a bribe ... they follow the rules to the letter and do not like anything considered "bending" when it pertains to any rules of the road. Another reason when you see a speed limit on the autobahn or wherever, you go that speed ... not 5% over, etc. ... polizei are very picky and expect perfection ... do you remember the soup nazi in seinfeld?


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

For the record, you ARE allowed on the Nürburgring with the export plates (also known as "Zollkennzeichen", customs plates) that have the red strip on the right side of the plate. I just went on the Nürburgring with my red export plates during my recent trip.

The unregisterd short-term plates with the *yellow *strip are not allowed on the track. I believe the yellow plates are given to non-Germans within Europe who just purchased their car in Germany, and are driving the car back to their home country themselves (rather than exporting it, as we are). The red plates are fine for the Nürburgring, as with any road, as long as the expiry date on the tag hasn't passed.

"Vehicles which have not been registered (because they are for transfer within Germany) have to carry short-term plates valid only for five days. The code starts with the numbers 04, e.g. DD-04000, and the plate has a yellow strip on the right showing when they are valid. The date is listed numerically, on three lines, reading day, month, year, with two digits each."
-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_car_number_plates

If you're still paranoid about it (and maybe you should be, if you drove all the way to the Ring and want to make absolutely sure you get on), here's what I did: Approach the gates (the entrance to the Ring where you swipe your card to get on the track) behind another car. Stay very close to the car in front of you as you pull up to the gate, so the track workers can't see your front plate. By the time the car in front of you pulls of and it's time to swipe your card, you will be first at the gate, and they won't see your front or rear plates. You will definitely get on the Ring.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

This is sort of off topic, but when you go to BMW NA, the opening pages has a blurb about the new X5 on the Nurburgring...

The X5 stuff is okay, but if you noodle around on that part of the site, there is a down loadable video file of Hans Stuck lapping the Nordschliefe in an M3....the guy is a demon behind the wheel and he blows past other BMW's, Porsche's, VW's etc like they are standing still!!! :yikes: This gives you a pretty good idea of what to expect!!!!

Then again, if I had driven the 'ring over 2,000 times like Hans Stuck has, I would be pretty confident on it as well!!! In fact, I remember a Beep TV deal where some people from the US won a trip to Germany and the use of a 530i...they were at the 'ring and Hans Stuck drove three of them in a 530i around the Nordschliefe....THAT was cool to watch!!!!

The video is NOISY so keep the volume down....

Cheers,


----------



## RyanN (Nov 23, 2006)

Even better, look for the British car show, Top Gear. Episode 05x05 shows the host, Jeremy Clarkson, being taught how to lap the 'Ring by the beautiful Sabine Schmitz. Then, in episode 06x07, it's a video of her lapping in a Ford Transit van. She passed motorcyclists and Porsches in this van roughly comparable to NA Ford's Econolines!

There's also a video of her driving a RingTaxi which is fabulous (it's floating around on the internet somewhere - I don't remember how I found it, but googling "sabine schmitz video" should get you on the right track  ). I can't even imagine how fast she goes around that track, though she says she's lapped it at this point between 15,000 and 18,000 times. :yikes:


----------



## rkg (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.e39m5.com/VideosNurgburgring.html

enjoy.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

rkg said:


> Enjoy the track, drive safely, use your blinker to let people pass, and don't get over confident.


Racing newb here, getting closer to ordering my ED E92...but left or right blinker? :bigpimp: Waiting for my passport renewal as we speak. Dept. of State just cashed my check!


----------



## Crawlings (Sep 27, 2004)

I <3 Sabine Schmitz.....Marry Me,


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm going in January. If the weather is okay, will the ring be open to my summer tires?

Thanks


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I wish it was on the way in my planned itenerary. Isn't it between Cologne and Frankfurt? That's too far away from the Munich/Bavarian Alps/Austria route I'm thinking........or is it?


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I wish it was on the way in my planned itenerary. Isn't it between Cologne and Frankfurt? That's too far away from the Munich/Bavarian Alps/Austria route I'm thinking........or is it?


It's about 2 hours from Frankfurt...nothing's too far if you're willing to put in the time 

It took me about 7 days to do Munich -> Salzburg -> Hallstat -> Prague -> Frankfurt

Check out http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147385 for my ED pictures and thoughts on Nurburgring...


----------



## Ghunger (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm actually amazed that no one's posted a link to Ben Lovejoy's site. I used it extensively planning my two days at the ring during my ED. It's an awesome resource for all kinds of Nurburgring info. Pretty comprehensive, from trip planning, to driving tips and course maps.

http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

dapharsyde said:


> It's about 2 hours from Frankfurt...nothing's too far if you're willing to put in the time
> 
> It took me about 7 days to do Munich -> Salzburg -> Hallstat -> Prague -> Frankfurt
> 
> Check out http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147385 for my ED pictures and thoughts on Nurburgring...


Great link/pics! :thumbup: The only thing is that we'd wanna do the Dingolfing factory tour, on the way back from Vienna (not going to Prague). Since they have limited English tours, it'll be awkward to plan an itenerary around a once/twice a week event.


----------



## rkg (Feb 28, 2006)

You can check the ring's site at http://www.nuerburgring.de for current weather and track info. If you look at the current calendar for January, they are hopefully open the first couple of weeks but my guess is that it will be loaded with snow. With summer tires, January snow, and the fact the track is not plowed ... chances are very slim.


----------



## DC_335i_Sedan-t (Jul 29, 2006)

*That video is incredible*



mwagner1 said:


> This is sort of off topic, but when you go to BMW NA, the opening pages has a blurb about the new X5 on the Nurburgring...
> 
> The X5 stuff is okay, but if you noodle around on that part of the site, there is a down loadable video file of Hans Stuck lapping the Nordschliefe in an M3....the guy is a demon behind the wheel and he blows past other BMW's, Porsche's, VW's etc like they are standing still!!! :yikes: This gives you a pretty good idea of what to expect!!!!
> 
> ...


The other cars look to be standing still!!! I would have thought the car was an actual race model. If that's a current M3 I can't imagine what the '08 version will do.

The video is also great because there is a virtual map showing the whole track and Hans' position as he's tearing it up!!!!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

DC_335i_Sedan-t said:


> The other cars look to be standing still!!! I would have thought the car was an actual race model. If that's a current M3 I can't imagine what the '08 version will do.
> 
> The video is also great because there is a virtual map showing the whole track and Hans' position as he's tearing it up!!!!


I noodled around but all I could get was the X5 on the ring video - where can I find the M3?


----------



## DC_335i_Sedan-t (Jul 29, 2006)

adc said:


> I noodled around but all I could get was the X5 on the ring video - where can I find the M3?


Go to www.bmwusa.com and in the main page there currently there is a link that says "Experience the X5 in broadband" which will open a flash window. At the bottom of that page is another link "The Nuremburgring experience". The Hans Stuck section is "Explore Every Turn".

I couldn't find a way to copy the link directly.


----------



## Sky Keeper (May 12, 2006)

A lap in a M3 GTR by Hans Stuck
http://content.bmwusa.com/microsite/...hans_stuck.flv

LFV player: http://applian.com/flvplayer/index_martijn.php


----------

